# New member



## Lopez (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I have never walked this path for advice or direction so I am still on the fence about my involvement here. I guess we will see how it goes--


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Lopez... Welcome to TAM!

Jump right in and get your feet wet!


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

I was in your shoes a short time ago. Think of this forum as a buffet, take what you want, leave what you dont. 

I've had my eyes opened and been put in my place just reading other posts and seeing how they relate to me.

Welcome!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Sitting on the fence is a good plan for a while. Get the feel of the forum, post a few ideas. Then when you are ready post your question.


----------

